# Recommended restaurants in Virginia Beach?



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm going to Virginia Beach this weekend and will probably end up taking a couple of friends out to dinner. Can anyone make some recommendations? Much appreciated!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been going to Virginia Beach for the past 8 years with my family and have run into some decent finds.

Catch 31 (seafood) and Salacia (phenomenal beef) at the Hilton on Atlantic and 31st are two high end options that have never disappointed.

Captain George's Seafood Buffet is a must for fans of crab legs. It's way out on Laskin, I'd recommend asking for directions to get there.

For lunch, try the crabcakes at Rockfish (Boardwalk Hotel)- as a native Marylander- I endorse these. 

Mahi Ma's and Waterman's Grille are also great mid-range places.

You'll have to make reservations for Salacia and maybe Catch 31. It is the off season so who knows.

As for breakfast, the pancake place across the street from the Boardwalk Hotel offers standard fare for a good price.

Hope this helps. Bon Appetit.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Catch 31 is excellent!


----------



## duckboot (Mar 26, 2007)

*Chicks Beach part of Va Beach*

Not certain what part of Va Beach you'll be frequenting, but you should also check out Alexander's on the Bay, HK on the Bay, One Fish Two Fish, and Chicks Oyster Bar. Alexanders and HK on the Bay are in the same area, somewhat off the beaten path, but very good. I'd also recommend One Fish Two Fish - I love their sushi, seafood in general, and their desserts. I've not had a bad meal there ever. Chicks Oyster Bar can be hit and miss - when they're on they are VERY good. When they are off... well, luckily that's not often. Still, great setting (on the intercoastal water), great drinks, great crowd. Its my favorite place for Sunday Brunch, or drinks and light fare on the weekends.

Cheers.


----------

